# Laying off the caffeine



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been cutting down on caffeine for the past two weeks. I have been drinking decaf coffee at work and diet coke caffeine-free sodas (when I can). I have been weening off caffeine slowly, yet haven't really noticed a difference, until yesterday. 

Yesterday morning, my boyfriend and I went to Starbucks (or Starbucee's as well call it). I decided I didn't want a hot drink and instead opt'd for a mocha frap light. After I started to sip it, I thought to myself, "oh shoot! this has caffeine in it. Oh well, it's not going to kill me". So I continued to drink it. Then shortly after I started driving and I was feeling a bit panicy. I thought to myself, "why am I feeling this way?" Then it dawned on me, "Could it have been the caffeine??". Wow I never realized how caffeine was effecting me. It looks like caffeine-free will be a part of my daily living now.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Good job on getting off the caffeine. I want to do this myself. Caffeine doesn't really make me anxious, but it affects the body in a lot of negative ways so I should get off it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I use it as a stimulant before some of my workouts. It really does help, I don't think I will ever truly go caffeine-free but I want to reduce my intake.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I also avoid caffeine in most instances. I don't drink coffee (unless I was specifically given a starbucks gift card or something) or carbonated beverages. 

I've never been interested in getting on the energy roller-coaster of highs/lows that come with caffeine addiction.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well it's been a few weeks now and I am still on track. I haven't drank Caffeine at all. 

Here's what I am drinking: 

*decaf coffee 
*diet coke caffeine free 
*diet dr.pepper caffeine free 
* water

and last but not least, my favorite: 

*decaffeinated ice tea (yum!!!)


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I drink teas, or at leas things that come in tea bags but don't strictly contain tea, and therefore don't contain any caffeine. In the monring I do have green tea, but I figure I can do with it first thing in the morning. If I feel slightly tired I will have another or a different type of real tea. But from then on for the rest of the day, I will only have things like Rooibos (it's made from a red bush, I recommend it), Camomile, Fennel, Pepermint, that kind of thing.

I went on a green tea kick and was drinking it a few times every day and I was also having truoble sleeping. I have no idea if they were connected, but that is when I cut down and discovered the exciting world of things sold in tea bags. No tea contains as much caffeine as coffee, which I don't drink and I don't drink any soft drinks either so the sleep problem probably wasn't the tea's fault.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Too much caffeine and I could look like that! haha


__
 https://flic.kr/p/172744389


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good work, gracie07. And I like the picture. Pretty funny.

Gerard


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

What a brilliant looking animal.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I know what you mean, I need to cut down on caffeine too. Coffee is too addicting, lol.


----------



## ambiance (Sep 24, 2004)

I tried not drinking caffeinated coffee for five days since last sunday evening to yesterday evening, usually I have one or two mugs almost everyday. I did have a little more energy. Coke is usually the only soda I drink. I also drink tea everyday such as chamomile, green, and any tea I can find in stores that doesn't have too much caffeine.


----------

